# good luck to me



## Gparker (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm about to try my first multi. 2/2(obviously). Wish me luck and ill edit back with results.

Question: Was your first multi succesful?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 3, 2009)

I've only tried one multi-bld before and it was 2/3. The first cube I forgot I had parity when I was nearly finished, I had to backtrack my edges all the way to fix the parity then do all the edges again. It was really messy but surprisingly close to being solved. The total time was double what I expected. 

Good luck!

edit: looking at the accomplshment thread, I can see it was successful, good job!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 3, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I've only tried one multi-bld before and it was 2/3. The first cube I forgot I had parity when I was nearly finished, I had to backtrack my edges all the way to fix the parity then do all the edges again. It was really messy but surprisingly close to being solved. The total time was double what I expected.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> edit: looking at the accomplshment thread, I can see it was successful, good job!





thanks Ellis, its all because of you, if you would have never shown me the image list i probably would have quit blind

so thank you


----------

